# Pensacola beach 3-16 Pompano/ Surfers



## techierick (Feb 15, 2008)

Sun morning, right at sunrise, hooked 3 in about 30 minutes. One slipped the hook while I wasreeling in the other rod unfortunately. Twofell harmlessly into the cooler. (one 14" and one 15")caught on dead sand fleas (they wouldn't eat the shrimp it seems) 15# mono, flourescent foam float right at the hook. Unfortunately, the surfers (the freaking surfers) then started surfing right over my bait. 

Is it just me or are the surfers on pensacola beach the biggest jerks in the state? 10 miles of beach and they have to surf right where i'm fishing


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man that sounds great. Josey Wales and myself went for a while Sun. morn. too. Not at daybreak tho. Josey's a late sleeper. We didnt have any luck. We went a ways down the beach just looking and saw all the surfers. I have had problems years ago with them doing the same thing. Confront them. It's mostley kids anyway. That was one reason I didnt want to fish further down the beach. Glad to know you got in em. Thanks for the post.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

big treble hook and a 8 ounce lead egg weight on a steel leader and throw it at the eventually they will get the hint or they will get snagged and get the hint. either way you got them to leave. when they ask wtf you ssay you saw a schoo l of mullet and were trying to snagga few for bait. you yelled for them to meve but they didn't hear you I guess. just an idea...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

In defense of surfers: I always try to surf away from fisherman, for anobvious reason, I don't want to be hooked. As you point out there are indeed miles and miles of beach but only certain sandbars are shaped favorably for surfing and good waves. You can't just go paddle out anywhere and catch fun waves. Also you must factor in that there is often alot of current and drift or rip running down the beach that may cause a surfer to get slose to your line. Throwing a treble hook or anything elseat a surfer is a horrible horrible idea. I know I wold definitly be fighting if someone ever tried that with me, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. 

Lets not start another surfers vs. pier fisherman vs. surf fisherman vs. cobia boat guys vs. the world thread. LEts all just respect each other and try to get along. :grouphug I just wanted to point out there are factors you may not have realized when you think the surfers are intentionally trying to surf right where you are fishing. When the surf is anything over waist high, I don't see how you keep your bait off the beach anyways.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

fenderbender....it would be nice IF the only reason surfers did that was by accident.

Yesterday at the pier, with us trying to fish for pomps, there ws a handful sitting right in the zone.Funny thing was...there was a much better break to the east, right where the yellow pole is.

Someone asked them to move and they copped "tudes' about it.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Confront them. Tell them how you feel. I will. In a minute. Im not sayin to cause bodily harm or even threathen it. It's mostly kids. When youbitch at most kids, they get the hell on. Dont know about slingin nolead at any tho. That could hurt. And this day in time they mightdecide to go to car daddy bought em and start slingin some lead of their on. Ya know what I mean? I would defenitly say something to em tho. As far as the adult surfers go....I think they would understand even more if I asked themnicely to avoid my lines and their immediate proximity.......Once. The way it looks from my recent visits to the beach this year there will be far more Fisherman than surfers as usual and I dont see them wanting to try and piss off all us....Go Fish!


----------



## techierick (Feb 15, 2008)

early in the morning, they took care to avoid where I was fishing. Unfortunately some guy showed up with a camera, and they just lost all sense of respect, and were riding waves literally directly in front of where I was sittin on the beach, and right up to the sand bar. (directly in front of which is where I was fishing) No amount of waving would get their attention. 

I guess just like any other group, they have their a-holes. Just seems like a larger number of the surfers I've run across are very inconsiderate.


----------



## Lostnthewaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Its just disrespectful when you are there first and a few surfers move in front of your line .. doest make sense you dont see us finding surfers and trying to slang our weights towards them.. If us fishermens see surfers there first we dont bother them.. we find another way to avoid them. Personally if they do surf in front of me while im fishing .. Ill just walk out there to the first sandbar with my bloody mullet on and warn them that im about to throw out a bloodly mullet for shark fishing. See ya later =)


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice catch, what color floats were you using


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Couple of nice ones.:clap


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

> *Lostnthewaves (3/17/2008)*Its just disrespectful when you are there first and a few surfers move in front of your line .. doest make sense you dont see us finding surfers and trying to slang our weights towards them.. If us fishermens see surfers there first we dont bother them.. we find another way to avoid them. Personally if they do surf in front of me while im fishing .. Ill just walk out there to the first sandbar with my bloody mullet on and warn them that im about to throw out a bloodly mullet for shark fishing. See ya later =)


_Now Your Talking_


----------



## techierick (Feb 15, 2008)

Floats were flourescent yellow. right at the hook, with a small orange bead.... And I love th bloody mullet idea. have to keep one in the cooler just for such an occasion. :bowdown


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Couple of nice pomps there !!!


----------

